# How to Maximize Usage of Inventory Space



## UnderWish (Nov 2, 2017)

I don't know if a lot of people know this, but after shaking trees, you do not have to pick up the fruit immediately. You can leave it there and more will grow. Even with the change of days, the fruit doesnt rot or anything and it stays there. This is good for when your inventory space is prescious and you don't want to fill it with fruits. This way you can always come back to the trees when you need it, and there may even be 6 fruits waiting for you if its been the three hours it takes to grow them back. 
Shells are probably the most important thing to pick up since I don't see many people selling them and I never seem to have the ones I need when Villagers request them, then have to go on a wild chase to get them before the three hours are up. Fish and bugs are less important because they don't seem to have a time of day when they spawn more frequently and they're pretty easy to get your hands on. 
I don't recommend just stuffing your inventory with shells, but make sure you have at least 9 of each type. Takes up like 27 spaces and you wont regret it. One time I had a visiting villager (Cheri -.-" ) request 3x Coral three times in a row and it was hell to get. I'm currently level 27, so I know quite a bit, but not everything, obviously. 
Anyway, I hope this post helped at least one person, and thanks for reading


----------



## Gruntilda (Nov 2, 2017)

Fabulous advice!  Thanks for sharing it with us.  I am chaffing at the bit for the late November launch to hit and things like this really help!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Nov 3, 2017)

I feel like all the time when one villager wants something it just passes like a plague between them I swear! Tonight every single visiting villager wanted an assortment of fish with 2 horse mackerel! All my ocean wanted to give me was flounders, just loads of flounders! Once I get more than like 5 of something I'll list some of it in my shop or sell it off, because that's the max of one item I've been asked for at a time so if I collect more than that I'll get rid of some, but the fruit idea is a good one! I just don't bother picking them unless I need them and keep like 3 of each on me until I get asked for some then I'll replenish what I've lost. =D


----------



## Louis (Nov 3, 2017)

What happens when you shake a tree and the ground is full of fruit? Will it disappear like in the main game?


----------



## UnderWish (Nov 3, 2017)

Louis said:


> What happens when you shake a tree and the ground is full of fruit? Will it disappear like in the main game?



The fruit simply wont fall off. It'll stay on the tree if there's fruit on the ground.


----------



## Magik_Mike (Nov 6, 2017)

I have a tip that can follow yours with the fruit one. I personally like to have 5 maximum of each type of fish, bug and shell/coral (not including the super rare ones like football fish cause you know they are pretty rare). This helps to keep my inventory space tidy, seemingly small and I will always have enough for a request. What I do is when I’ve completed each request I go to each area and collect the bugs, shells, fruits and fish till I have 5 again. Cause fruit are limited to three hours I hold on to them, but if I go over 5 of other items I usually sell em for small quick bells or list em on my box. Hope this helps.


----------



## tolisamarie (Nov 8, 2017)

My advice is to use some of your leaf tickets to max out your inventory. You get additional slots for leveling up, but to get the 250 max you'll need to buy some. Don't waste tickets on K.K. or Nook, all they do is sit there (Nook sleeps and K.K. strums) and they only have 3 dialog options when you talk to them, which they say over and over. After seeing a video I decided against purchasing them - happy to have learned from others' mistakes!


----------

